
Is programming in C99 relevant for systems? - abetancort
What at the best resources to learn Modern (C99) portable C for a person with some computing science background and a I have used Pascal, python... but I don’t have any knowledge of some other scripting languages like JavaScript, hypertext like HTML, css.<p>Let me know what you think: I all ready went throughout Programming in C and I am know proceeding with “Notes on Data Structures and Programming Techniques (YaLe CPSC 223, Spring 2018) by Yaleby James Aspnes and Modern C by Jens Gustedt.<p>Could you advise on good courses in Advanced C or books that might enlighten me.
======
whatupmd
Was not aware of NDSPT, here is the link:
[http://www.cs.yale.edu/homes/aspnes/classes/223/notes.html](http://www.cs.yale.edu/homes/aspnes/classes/223/notes.html)

